# working vs show?



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all

I thought I had my heart set on a show /mini cross, but now just wondering ......

we plan to take our dog on lots of long walks on the beach and the common but during the day it will be at home with my mum who is in her sixties, and although our house is a decent size the garden isnt huge which is why I thought we would suit a show more than a working. Due to our daughter I also want the curliest coat possible and now after spending time with an american /toy , hubby is saying he wants something chunkier 

But am I jumping to conclusions? what do you all notice are the main differences?

thanks for advice in advance - don't know what I would do without you all.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well - there is this below thread that discusses it in a little more detail:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1753&highlight=show+working+strain

Do not listen to all the hype - Not all Show lines are "Couch Potatoes" and Not all Working bred dogs are "Hyper" - it does also relate to the actual natures of the parentage used.

Obviously we at JD have a preference to the Working lines (as it's the only strain we use) as in the attached video - but you can find equally "Off Road" Show versions too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_8kS5T-YtA

It is certainly a case of each to his own. I would suggest using the galleries on here; and on "The Cockapoo Club of GB" website as well as those on JoJo's "My Dog's Life" blog and "The Cockapoo Owners Club" site too - once you find "the look" that you like then arrange to visit a few breeders (and it makes little difference to whether they are a Home breeder, a Hobby breeder OR a Licensed Breeder - as You will need to be the one happy with them; their set-up and their dogs - as well as checking that all the relevant health tests have been carried out).

It can be a bit of a minefield - so you will find all the above has been set-up in order to help out with giving honest open and factual information.

Happy Hunting x

Stephen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my girls are all related by their poodle dads. i have one girl who is a working cross the others are all show. its my show girls that will walk for miles where as my working girl would rather sleep. 

my eldist two working and show have been up 3 munros with me. so it can be different with each individual dog.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you both - the older thread was really useful. It seems I may be need to be a bit more open minded


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - I don't think you can know for sure what your dog is going to be like. However, Billy is show and full of energy outside but happy to lounge about at home too. 
H x


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mielo is working and he is full of energy and loves training sessions very much! Really fast on his feet too! I do think he needs quite some exercise and he zooms around our large garden with delight. He is also happy on my lap for an hour and plays gently with my 3 and 5 year old kids! No probs as our family pet.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy is from a working cocker and miniture poodle his mum was quite large and I would say he is very big and chunky for a cockapoo,I would say go for a miniature poodle cross rather then a toy cross and I don't think it matters really if it's a show or working just go for the one that steals your heart dx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

My Bertie is an English show x mini Poodle and he loves nothing better than being out and about and on the go.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It really just depends on your own preference. Betty is English show cocker
and toy mix. She is FULL of energy... I am yet to out walk her or tire her out!
I also like the fact that she is smaller and quite 'portable'


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My girls are both English show x miniature poodle, they do love walks & running around playing, but are both very happy to lay & sleep most of the day as well  Although having 2 you always get the moments when they want to play loudly lol. Mine aren't too energetic, they seen just right, a nice balance for walks & home time.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have both ... I love them all ... and I still struggle to always see the difference in look between working and show cockapoos .. plus all dogs are different regardless of the mix ... 

My advice just pick a good breeder with good breeding dogs .. which makes good puppies


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that it is probably most important for you to get the size that you want, as they can vary tremendously. The breeder should be able to give you an idea of what size the pups should grow to. It's not just dependent on the poodle size, as Dylan, at 14.5 inches is quite large for a toy cross and some miniature crosses are smaller than him, whereas some miniatures are really big - we have some around 19 inches tall on this forum. As regards energy level and temperament, when you see the litter you may be able to work out which pups are the really manic ones and which are calmer, but most of them are perfectly happy to go on long walks and then chill.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I do not have much experience of spaniels my cross is show mother poodle dad, seems very focused and biddable but with a bit of 'spark'. Friend of mine had a field spaniel puppy turned out to be a nightmare despite hours of exercise was destructive and started biting family members BUT this may have been due to how he was socialised rather than type.Went back to breeder with siblings now shows no signs of destructive or biting behaviour. Guess you have to look at each puppy as an individual who will pick up on the lifestyle of the family they are with. After all dogs respond to the stimuli they are given so it is all a bit of a lottery. Sorry not much help just go with your gut feeling.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

They vary so much ... best to go with a breeder you feel comfortable with, make sure you like the size/temperament of mum and dad, watch the litter and choose the temperament you prefer.

I have a working x mini poodle and an american x mini poodle. They are very different - the working has more energy and is more confident ... the american is a more gentle nature. They have a good run around together though but it's the working one that settles down more quickly once back home.

Good luck with your search. They are all lovely!


----------

